# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  رائعة التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي في القصاص

## أم خطاب

رائعة التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي في القصاص

تأليف الدكتورالسيد مصطفي أحمد أبو الخير
الخبير في القانون الدولي

مقدمة:
(القصاص حياة) جملة مفيدة معانيها نافذة لا تنفد ولا تموت لأنها حية وكلها حياة عمرها عمر الإسلام والإنسان، وآية بكل ما تحمل هذه الكلمة من مفهوم ومضمون، وهي أيضا حكمة تشريعية تحمل بين طياتها إعجازا تشريعيا لم تصل إليه حتى الآن السياسات الجنائية والعقابية في كافة النظم القانونية الوضعية الموجودة في العالم، رغم أن ظاهرها التناقض، فقد يودي القصاص بحياة الإنسان فتصل العقوبة إلي الإعدام، أي الموت، ولكن مع ذلك فإن الموت هنا حياة للمجتمع.
نتناول هذا الموضوع في بندين هما:
أولا: فلسفة التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي.
ثانيا: القصاص.
أولا: فلسفة التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي
أساس العقوبات الإسلامية(القصاص) فقال الله تعالي في سورة البقرة الآية(179)(ولكم في القصاص حياة) أي التساوي بين الإثم المرتكب والعقوبة الرادعة فقد عبر القرآن عن العقوبة بالمثلات فقال تعالي في عقابه الأمم السابقة (ويستعجلونك بالسيئة قبل الحسنة وقد خلت من قبلهم المثلات)[1] أي إن العقوبات مماثلة للذنوب والآثام، فالعقوبات الإسلامية عامة تقوم علي المساواة بين الجرم والعقوبة ولذلك تسمي(قصاصا) وتلك غاية وهدف تسعي إليه كافة النظم القانونية الموجودة في العالم، ولم يصل إليها إلا النظام الإسلامي.
وقال أهل العلم في تسمية الحدود حدوداً لأنها تفصل وتمنع وتحجز من الوقوع في الجريمة والإثم الذي يضر صاحبه ولا يقتصر ضرره عليه بل يتعداه إلى غيره، ومن هنا قالوا سميت الحدود حدوداً لأنها تمنع من الإقدام على ارتكاب المعاصي ولأنها من جهة أخرى تمنع من ارتكب المعصية من العود إليها إذا أخذ عقوبته المكافأة الزاجرة وهذا من رحمة الله سبحانه وتعالى بالعباد وبأمة الإسلام أنه لم يجعل أمر العدوان على ثوابت استقرار المجتمعات أمراً يرجع إلى تقدير الخلق ومن ترك شرع الله سبحانه وتعالى تخبط.
لذلك انتشرت الجرائم في تلك المجتمعات ووصلت معدلات الجريمة فيه أرقاما قياسية مخيفة تهدد بأفول نجم الحضارة الغربية، وقد بدأت صيحات التحذير من أفول هذه الحضارة في كل الدول الغربية ومن مضي علي نهجها[2].
الرحمة هي أساس الإسلام والعدل والرحمة متلازمان ولا يفترقان أبدا أحدهما لازم للأخر فالرحمة من لوازم العدل وثمرة من ثمراته فلا توجد الرحمة مع الظلم، كما لا يمكن أن يكون العدل مخالفا للرحمة ويستوي في ذلك العدل بين الناس والعدل بين الدول فالعدالة الحقيقية هي الرحمة الحقيقية، وهناك فرق بين الرحمة والرأفة فالأولي أوسع من الثانية وتكون في الخير العام والعدالة، أما الرأفة فإنها إحساس بالشفقة علي من يتألم سواء كان هذا الألم عدلا أم غير عدل، ومنهي عنها عندما يكون الألم ناتج عن إنزال عقوبة رادعة عن الشر ومانعا للإثم[3].
ويهدف النظام الجنائي في الإسلام لحفظ الكليات الخمس التي لا تقوم الحياة ولا تستمر بدونها وهم( حفظ النفس، وحفظ الدين، وحفظ العقل، وحفظ النسل، وحفظ المال) وأي جريمة هي اعتداء علي أحدي هذه الكليات السابقة، فقد شرعت كافة العقوبات في الإسلام للمحافظة عليها، ولقد أوضحها حجة الإسلام الغزالي في كتابه المستصفي فقال (( إن جلب المنفعة ودفع المضرة مقاصد الخلق، وصلاح الخلق في تحصيل مقاصدهم، لكنا نعني بالمصلحة المحافظة علي مقصود الشرع ومقصود الشرع من الخلق خمسة، وهو أن يحفظ عليهم دينهم، وأنفسهم، وعقلهم، ونسلهم، ومالهم، فكل ما يتضمن حفظ هذه الأصول الخمسة فهو مصلحة، وكل ما يفوت هذه الأصول، فهو مفسدة، ودفعها مصلحة، وهذه الأصول الخمسة حفظها واقع في رتبة الضرورات، فهي أقوي المراتب في المصالح، ومثاله قضاء الشرع بقتل الكافر المضل، وعقوبة المبتدع الداعي إلي بدعته، فإن هذا يفوت علي الخلق دينهم، وقضاؤه بإيجاب القصاص، إذ به حفظ النفوس، وإيجاب حد الشرب، إذ به حفظ العقول التي هي ملاك التكليف، وإيجاب حد الزني، إذ به حفظ النسب والأنساب، وزجر الغصاب والسراق، إذ به يحصل حفظ الأموال التي هي معايش الخلق وهم مضطرون إليها، وتحريم تفويت هذه الأمور الخمسة))[4]
والمصالح المعتبرة وإن لم تكن دائما ذاتية ولكنها تعد من البدهيات، كما إن المنافع إضافية فقد تكون منافع قوم فيها ضرر بآخرين وقد تكون منفعة عاجلة تدفع منفعة آجلة، مادية أو معنوية لذلك يجب عند تجريم الفعل أو إباحته النظر إلي منافعه ومضاره والتوازن بينهما، كما أن المصلحة المعتبرة من الشارع تختلف عن اللذة والشهوة، فالشهوات والأهواء أمور شخصية وقتية وقد تكون انحرافا وأحيانا تتعلق بأمور لا تنفع ولا تجدي بل تضر، والهوى انحراف عن الفكر فيدفع للفساد ومن ثم للجريمة، وأغراض البشر وغاياتهم ليست دائما متجهة إلي المصالح التي يحميها الإسلام، أنما يحمي الإسلام الأغراض والمنافع الشخصية المتفقة مع المصالح العامة التي يحميها الإسلام، لذلك تقرر إقامة العقاب علي أساس حماية المصالح الإنسانية المتمثلة في حفظ النفس، وحفظ الدين، وحفظ العقل، وحفظ النسل، وحفظ المال، واعتبار العقوبة من العدالة، وظهرت منطقية وحيوية ومضمون ومفهوم الآية الكريمة ( ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب) والملاحظ أن الآية الكريمة اختتمت بالنداء علي(أولي الألباب) أي أصحاب العقول النيرة المفكرة وليست الضالة المظلمة وتلك إعجاز آخر. 
ورغم أن كافة النظم القانونية الوضعية الموجودة في العالم قد جرمت الاعتداء علي أي من هذه الأصول الخمسة، ولكنها فشلت في المحافظة عليها حتى أن مجتمعات هذه النظم منها من انهار تحت وطأة الجريمة ومنها من هو في سبيله إلي ذلك الانهيار، فمعدلات الجريمة بلغت أرقام قياسية مرعبة تنذر بكارثة محققة في تلك المجتمعات، ولم ينجح فيما فشلت فيه هذه النظم الوضعية إلا الشريعة الإسلامية خاصة في السياسة الجنائية من حيث التجريم والعقوبة والموائمة بينهما،
إن القانون ضرورة لا مفر منها للجماعة ولا غني عنها للبشر وهو في حقيقته ليس إلا أداة أوجدتها الجماعة لخدمتها وإسعادها، وتستمد القوانين وجودها وشرعيتها من حاجة الجماعة إليها، فوظيفة القوانين عامة هي خدمة الجماعة وسد حاجاتها وإسعادها، فوظيفة القانون تتمثل في تنظيم الجماعة ومنع المظالم وحفظ الحقوق وتحقيق العدالة وتوجيه الشعوب نحو النافع والمفيد، لذلك فإن كل قانون لا تحقق نصوصه هذه الوظيفة أو تخرج عليها يفقد مبررات وجوده ومسوغات مشروعيته، ويعد باطلا لا يطاع ولا يحترم ويجب نبذه وعدم تطبيقه[5].
تختلف القوانين باختلاف الأمم والشعوب لأن القانون مرآة صادقة لماضيها وحاضرها فهو يعبر عن نشأتها وتطورها وأخلاقها وتقاليدها وآدابها ونظمها ودينها ومعتقداها، فقانون أي أمة أو شعب يتضمن القيم العليا السائدة في الأمم والشعوب، لذلك وجدنا القوانين تسمي بأسم الأمم والشعوب، فهناك القانون الأمريكي والقانون الفرنسي والقانون المصري والقانون السوري وغيرهم.
وإذا ثبت انتساب القانون للأمة ثبتت شرعيته وأهليته لحكمها، وطبقه الناس عن رضي نفس وطيب خاطر، لأن الأمة في هذه الحالة أنما تحكم نفسها بنفسها، وتخضع لما تدين به من عقائد وقيم ومثل عليا، لذلك يحرص المقننون في كافة الأنظمة القانونية الموجودة في العالم علي تعديل القوانين حال تطبيقها علي أمة أخري غير أمتها لتوافق الأمة الأخيرة، لأن إلزام أمة بتطبيق قانون أمة أخري دون مراعاة الفروق بينهما معناه إلزامها التخلي عن عاداتها وتقاليدها وآدابها ومميزاتها ونظمها وشرائعها، بل يصل الأمر إلي مطالبتها بالتخلي عن نظامها الاجتماعي والتفريط في دينها، وهذا ما حدث للدول الإسلامية أبان فترة الاحتلال، مما أخرج هذه القوانين عن أهدافها وغاياتها، وأدت إلي فساد وإفساد هذه المجتمعات. 
لسن التشريعات والقوانين أصول وقواعد عامة ومسلمات يجب مراعاتها لأنها أساس النصوص وأصل المواد، حيث تدور وتقوم عليها أغراضه وأهدافه السابق بيانها، ولكن الحكام وأذيالهم وأتباعهم في المجالس التشريعية أفسدوا هذه الأصول وشوهوها، واستبدلوها بأخبث في نفوسهم وبما يحصنهم ويضمن لهم الاستقرار علي كراسيهم حتى الممات. 
والقانون يتكون من جسم وروح فلا يمكن أن يحقق أهدافه إلا إذا صيغ في نصوص ومواد تحفظ المعاني القانونية الرفيعة من التحريف والانحراف والنسيان، وهذا هو جسم القانون، وروح القانون تتمثل في سلطان القانون علي الناس وتقاس صلاحية القانون بمدي تقبل الأفراد له وقوة سلطانه عليهم الذي يقوم علي عنصرين، عنصر روحي خالص(نفسي)، وهو الصلة بين القانون وقلوب الأفراد ونفوسهم، وتكمن في رضاء الأفراد وقابليتهم لتطبيق واحترام القانون، ولا يتحقق ذلك إلا إذا قامت نصوص القانون علي عقائد تؤمن بها الأفراد أو دين يتبعونه أو مبادئ وتقاليد وقيم يحرصون علي احترامها، وعنصر الإلزام وهو الجزاء الذي يرتبه القانون علي مخالفته كالعقوبة والتعويض والرد والفسخ والبطلان وغيرهم[6].
إن القوانين الوضعية كانت قبل الثورة الفرنسية مزيجا من القواعد الآمرة والناهية الموروثة عن الرومان وغيرهم إضافة إلي بعض المبادئ الأخلاقية والعادات والتقاليد والسوابق القضائية ثم بعض القواعد الدينية التي تختلف باختلاف الدين والمذاهب، وبعد الثورة الفرنسية ورفع شعار (اشنقوا أخر ملك بأمعاء أخر قسيس) تم تجريد القوانين الوضعية من كل ماله علاقة بالدين والعقائد والأخلاق والفضائل الإنسانية، وأصبحت هذه القوانين تنظم علاقات الأفراد المادية وشئون الأمن ونظام الحكم، وذلك تحت زعم تحقيق وتطبيق الحرية والمساواة والإخاء بين الأفراد، ولكن أدي ذلك إلي فساد الأخلاق وانتشرت الفوضى مما أشاع روح التمرد والاستهانة بالقانون وكثرت الثورات وتعددت الانقلابات، وغاب الاطمئنان وأنعدم الأمن. 
ولكن الشريعة الإسلامية حلت تلك المشكلة ببساطة ومنطق حيث ساوت بين الأفراد فيما هم متساوون فيه وخالفت بينهم فيما هم مختلفون فيه.
ظلت الشريعة الإسلامية تحكم المجتمعات الإسلامية في الدول العربية والإسلامية منذ أن دخلها الإسلام إلي أن ابتليت بالاستعمار(الأستخراب) الغربي الصليبي، والغريب في الأمر أنهم أطلقوا علي الاحتلال الغربي للدول العربية والإسلامية (استعمارا) زورا وبهتانا، لأن أي كلمة تدخل عليها في اللغة العربية حروف(أست/أ/س/ت) يكون معناها طلب الشيء الذي دخلت عليه مثل(استعلام) أي طلب العلم بشيء، ومصطلح (استعمار) مفادها طلب العمران، فهل كان الاحتلال الغربي الصليبي للدول العربية والإسلامية طلبا للعمران؟ .
لذلك يجب بداية بيان معاني ومفاهيم مضمون المصطلحات التي نستعملها، وتحريرها من الغزو الثقافي الغربي، وتعرية المصطلحات الغربية وبيان مفاهيمها ومضمونها، وعدم استعمالها واستعمال المصطلحات والمفاهيم الإسلامية في كافة العلوم حتى يتم أسلمة العلوم والثقافة والآداب بل والحياة حتى يعود الإسلام ليحكم كافة تصرفاتنا وتحركاتنا.
لذلك نحن نري أن الاحتلال الغربي الصليبي للدول العربية والإسلامية كان استخرابا وليس استعمارا.
أذن فقد دخلت القوانين الوضعية الدول العربية والإسلامية مع هذا الاستخراب الغربي الصليبي، وتمت تنحية وعزل الإسلام ليس كدين فقط بل أيضا كهوية وتشريع ومنهاج حياة وقانون وتم عزلة عن منصة الحكم والتشريع والقضاء، في الدول العربية والإسلامية، واستبداله بالقوانين الوضعية تحت زعم الأخذ بأسباب المدنية الأوربية والتقدم الأوربي والمدنية الحديثة، كأنما التقدم الأوربي والمدنية الحديثة مرجعة وسببه هذه القوانين الوضعية، رغم تفاهة تلك الحجة الفارغة فقد وجدت عقولا مهزوزه ومهزومة فكريا صدقتها بل آمنت بها وقاتلت من أجل نشرها وتلقينها للنشء في كافة مراحل التعليم.
أن هذه القوانين الوضعية المستوردة والمفروضة هي قوانين الدولة الرومانية عليها مسحة من النصرانية وأن هذه القوانين لم تمنع أبناء الإسلام الأوائل – الذين طبقوا الإسلام منهج حياة وتشريع وقضاء - من ليس هزيمة الدولة الرومانية فقط بل هدمها وانتهت الإمبراطورية الرومانية من علي الوجود في أعوام قليلة ولم تمنع هذه القوانين هذه الإمبراطورية من الهزيمة ولا من الانهيار، كما أن هذه القوانين لم تمنع الهزيمة المنكرة الدول الأوربية في الحروب الصليبية.
أن تأخر المسلمين ليس راجعا للتشريع والقوانين الإسلامية فالشريعة الإسلامية أفضل وأسمى من أي قانون وضعي وقد شهد بذلك كبار من علماء القانون في العالم الغربي، أنما يرجع تأخرهم لترك تعاليم الإسلام، فتركيا مع الإسلام خلافة عظيمة ودولة كبري تهابها كل الدول الغربية فقد لقنت أوربا دروسا عظيمة وهزيمتها هزائم منكرة، وتركيا الآن دولة تستجدي الدخول في الاتحاد الأوربي، ولو كانت هذه الفرية صادقة لكانت الدول العربية والإسلامية قد بلغت حاليا درجة كبيرة في التقدم والرقي وكانت تنافس أوربا حاليا في النهضة والتقدم العلمي ولكن العكس هو الذي حدث حيث أصبحت من دول العالم الثالث النامي.
يردد البعض بأن الشريعة الإسلامية (لا تصلح للعصر الحاضر) وهم فريقان الأول لم يدرس القانون ولا الشريعة الإسلامية والثاني درس القانون دون الشريعة الإسلامية، وكلا الفريقين ليس أهلا للحكم علي الشريعة الإسلامية لجهله بأحكامها ومن جهل شيئا عاداه، ويكون عدوا له وبالتالي لا يصلح للحكم عليه لسببين الجهل والعداوة، وهم يبنون رأيهم الخاطئ علي قياس خطأ وليس علي دراسة علمية منظمة، لاعتقادهم أن القوانين الوضعية حاليا لا تمت بصلة إلي القوانين القديمة التي كانت مطبقة حتى أواخر القرن الثامن عشر وأوائل القرن التاسع عشر، وأن القوانين الوضعية الحديثة قائمة علي نظريات فلسفية واعتبارات اجتماعية وإنسانية لم تكن موجودة في القوانين القديمة، وبالتالي فهم لا تصلح للعصر الحاضر لفقدانها الأسس التي تقوم عليها القوانين الحديثة، ويبنون علي ذلك استنتاج خاطئ باعتبار الشريعة الإسلامية من قوانين الماضي التي تفتقد الأسس والنظريات والفلسفيات، فهذا القياس فاسد وخاطئ لأنه قياس بين مختلفين من عدة أوجه من حيث المصدر فالشريعة الإسلامية مصدرها الله – سبحانه وتعالي- خالق الخلق، الذي لا يعتريه النقص والنسيان، بخلاف البشر الذين فطروا علي النقص والطغيان والنسيان، ومن حيث الطبيعة فالشريعة الإسلامية إلهية المصدر أي عبادة وتشريع وحياة، فلا يجوز ولا يصح قياس ومقارنة الناس برب الناس، فالخلافات جوهرية وعميقة، فلا تصح المقارنة ولا القياس فالمقارنة فاسدة والقياس باطل.
أن النشأة الأولي للقوانين الوضعية بدأت مع تكوين الأسرة والقبيلة فكلمة رب الأسرة كانت قانون وكلمة شيخ القبيلة كانت قانون، وظل القانون يتطور مع الجماعة حتى تكونت الدولة، ومع اختلاف عادات الأسر فيما بينها وتقاليد القبيلة مع غيرها من القبائل الأخرى، فقد عمدت الدولة علي توحيد العادات والتقاليد وجعلت منها قانونا ملزما لكافة الأفراد والأسر والقبائل الداخلين في نطاقها، ولذلك كانت لكل دولة قانون يختلف عن غيرها من الدول، وفي القرن الثامن عشر تطورت القوانين علي هدي النظريات الفلسفية والعلمية والاجتماعية أصحبت قائمة علي تلك النظريات التي أسست علي العدالة والمساواة والرحمة والإنسانية، ونتج عن ذلك وجود قوانين متشابهة في عدة دول ولكن بقي لكل دولة قانونها المختلف عن غيرها من القوانين.
أما الشريعة الإسلامية فهي تختلف من حيث النشأة مع القوانين الوضعية فلم تكن قواعد قليلة ثم نمت وتطورت ولا مبادئ متفرقة ثم تجمعت ولا نظريات أولية وتهذبت، ولم تتطور الشريعة الإسلامية مع تطور الجماعة البشرية، أنما نشأت وولدت شابة كاملة مكتملة شاملة من عند رب العالمين –سبحانه وتعالي- فهي كاملة بكماله وخالدة بخلوده، 
فهي صالحة لكل زمان ومكان علي مر العصور وكر الدهور للأفراد والجماعات والدول، فقد جاءت الشريعة الإسلامية من يوم مولدها بأحدث وأكمل النظريات التي منها ما وصلت إليه القوانين الوضعية أخيرا ومنها ما لم تصل إليه القوانين الوضعية حتى الآن، مما يعني عدم وجود مقارنة أو مماثلة أو قياس فالاختلافات أسياسية وجوهرية بين الشريعة الإسلامية وبين القوانين الوضعية[7]. 
الاختلافات الأساسية بين الشريعة الإسلامية والقوانين الوضعية
تختلف الشريعة الإسلامية عن القوانين الوضعية من عدة وجوه:
1 – الشريعة الإسلامية من عند الله – سبحانه وتعالي - والقوانين الوضعية من صنع البشر، ولا يصح ولا يجب ولا يعقل أن نعقد مقارنة بين الخالق – سبحانه وتعالي - وبين المخلوق، وحيث أن الأفعال والتصرفات تأخذ صفات المصدر فأن الشريعة الإسلامية تكون كاملة مكتملة خالدة صالحة لكل زمان ومكان علي مر الدهور وكر العصور، فهي كاملة بكماله – سبحانه وتعالي – خالدة بخلوده، أما القوانين الوضعية فهي تحمل صفات البشر وطبائعهم فهي ناقصة منقوصة بنقص الإنسان مؤقتة بحياته وظروفه ومحددة بقصر نظره وعصره.
2 - القوانين الوضعية مؤقتة وضعت لمرحلة معينة وظروف معينة ومع تغير الظروف والعلاقات بين الجماعات البشرية، فالحياة متغيرة متطورة بينما القوانين الوضعية المفروض فيها الثبات، ولذلك فهي ثابتة تحكم متغير وبالتالي فهي لا تساير التطورات والتغيرات في المجتمعات وبالتالي فهي مشوبة بالنقصان وغير مكتملة الأركان، بينما الشريعة الإسلامية وضعها خالق الزمان والمكان، الذي بيده مجريات الأحداث والواقع والوقائع، فهي لذلك تساير التغييرات والتطورات التي تحدث في المجتمعات البشرية كما أنها تستوعب المستجدات المستقبلية التي يمكن أن تحدث في المجتمعات البشرية.
2 - نصوص الشريعة الإسلامية تتصف بالمرونة والعموم بحيث تتسع لحاجات الجماعة علي مر الدهور وكر العصور، وتستوعب التغييرات والتطور، كما أن قواعد الشريعة الإسلامية ونصوصها من السمو والارتفاع بحيث أنها لا يمكن أن تتأخر في أي مكان أو زمان أو تنخفض عن مستوي الجماعة البشرية. 
3 – أن الشريعة وضعت لتنظيم وتوجيه البشر لذلك فهي دين وقانون، فالجماعة البشرية خاضعة للشريعة الإسلامية، بينما القوانين الوضعية وضعت لتنظيم الجماعة لذلك فالقانون الوضعي تابع للجماعة وخاضع لها ولتطوراتها.
4 – الجزاء في الشريعة الإسلامية في الدنيا والآخرة، بينما الجزاء في القوانين الوضعية دنيوي فقط، إن الشريعة الإسلامية تتصل قوانينها بقانون السلوك الإنساني العام، وأحكامها تتفق مع قانون الأخلاق والفضيلة، وعقابها دنيوي وأخروي فالأفعال الظاهرة يعاقب عليها بعقوبة دنيوية والأفعال غير الظاهرة يكون عقابها أخروي أمام الله سبحانه وتعالي، لذلك اتصلت الشريعة الإسلامية بالضمير الإنساني والوجدان، واتصال الحكم الدنيوي بالضمير الديني يشعر الإنسان أنه في رقابة مستمرة، من ربه سبحانه وتعالي، وذلك يعد أهم مانع نفسي وروحي من الجرائم، مما جعل مرتكب الجريمة سرا يذهب إلي الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ويطلب منه أن ينفذ عليه العقوبة ويقيم عليه الحد بوازع من ضميره وحسه الإيماني الذي خلقه ونماه فيه الخالق سبحلنه وتعالي[8] بخلاف القوانين الوضعية فإن المجرم إذا لم يكتشفه أحد أفلت من العقاب وأزداد ضراوة وإذا دخل السجن مدة طويلة أو قصيرة فأنه يزداد خبرة في الإجرام، فالعقوبات في القوانين الوضعية غير مانعة للجريمة. 
فالعقوبات في الشريعة الإسلامية تعمل علي منع الجريمة بثلاث طرق هي: 
1 - التهذيب النفسي وتربية الضمير، فقد هذب الإسلام النفس الإنسانية بالعبادات من صلاة وصوم وزكاة وحج لبيت الله الحرام، مما يجعل العبد المسلم أليف مؤتلف يري نفسه من ومع وإلي الجماعة التي يعيش في وسطها وكنفها وبالتالي فهو يعمل لصالحها وعلي حمايتها حتى من نفسه.
2 – تكوين رأي عام فاضل عماده وأساسه الأخلاق الفاضلة الكريمة لذلك دعت الشريعة الإسلامية إلي الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، ويسود بذلك خلق الحياء في المجتمع الإسلامي والحياء إحساس قوي بالقيود النفسية التي تجعل الجماعة وما يرضيها مكانا في النفس الإنسانية مما يجعل الشخص يحس بسلطان الرأي العام علي نفسه، ولذلك حث الإسلام علي الحياء ودعا إليه النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم وأكثر من الدعوة إليه.
3 – العقوبات الزاجرة والمانعة الرادعة فالعقوبة رادعة للمجرم زاجرة لغيرة، فالغاية من العقوبة في الشريعة الإسلامية أمران حماية الفضيلة وحماية المجتمع من أن تتحكم فيه الرزيلة والثاني المنفعة العامة ومصلحة الناس، فالفضيلة والمصلحة وإن كانا يبدو بينهما خلاف إلا أنه ظاهري بل هما متلازمان فلا فضيلة بدون مصلحة ولا مصلحة بدون فضيلة، بل أن كثير من علماء الأخلاق يعتبرون مقياس الفضيلة أو الخير هو المصلحة الحقيقية بدون هوي.
4 – العقوبة شفاء لغيظ المجني عليه وليست للانتقام فشفاء غيظ المجني عليه وعلاجه له أثره في تهدئة نفس المجني عليه فلا يفكر في الانتقام ولا يسرف في الاعتداء وبالتالي تنتشر الجريمة وتتفشي في المجتمع، بالإضافة إلي الحفاظ علي الكليات الخمس السابق بيانها، ويعتبر ما سلف خير مانع للجريمة.
فالشريعة الإسلامية تتميز عن القوانين الوضعية بالكمال والسمو والمرونة والدوام والثبات والاستقرار، ويرجع ذلك إلي أنها منزلة من عن الله – سبحانه وتعالي- الذي يتصف بالكمال والسمو والقدرة والدوام.
ثانيا: القصاص
ومن أهم السمات التي يتميز بها الشرع الإسلامي الحنيف عن القوانين الوضعية القصاص كعقوبة للجرائم، والقصاص في الشريعة الإسلامية ثابت وأصيل وله سنده في القرآن والسنة والإجماع، وهو جوهر نظرية العقوبة في الشريعة الإسلامية وسوف نوضحه من حيث المفهوم والمضمون والأنواع والأحكام والنطاق.
1 - تعريف القصاص
تعددت التعريفات في الفقه الإسلامي للقصاص فلا يوجد فقيه أو مذهب في الفقه الإسلامي إلا وتعرض للقصاص بالبحث والدراسة والتفصيل من بدايته إلي نهايته، ورغم ذلك فأنها متفقه في المضمون وإن اختلفت في المبني الألفاظ، نورد هنا بعض منها، وللقصاص تعريف لغوي وتعريف شرعي (مصطلح).
- التعريف اللغوي للقصاص:
القصاص لغة: المساواة علي الإطلاق ومعناه أيضا التتبع ومنه قصص السابقين بمعني أخبارهم[9]، (والقصاص مأخوذ من قص الأثر، وهو إتباعه، ومنه القاص لأنه يتبع الآثار، والأخبار، وقص الشعر أثره، فكأن القاتل سلك طريقا من القتل فقص أثره فيها، ومشي علي سبيله فيها، ومن ذلك قوله تعالي(فارتدا علي آثارهما قصصا)([10]) وقيل القص القطع، يقال قصصت ما بينهما، ومنه أخذ القصاص، لأنه يجرحه مثل جرحه، أو يقتله به، ويقال أفص الحاكم فلانا من فلان، وأباده به فأمتثل منه أي اقتص منه)[11].
- المعني الشرعي أو الاصطلاحي: 
والمقصود بالقصاص في الشرع (أن يعاقب المجرم بمثل فعله فيقتل كما قتل ويجرح كما جرح)[12] وهو (عقوبة مقدرة ثبت أصلها بالكتاب، وثبت تفصيلها بالسنة، وهو المساواة بين المساواة بين الجريمة والعقوبة)[13].
ويوجد بين المعني اللغوي والمعني الشرعي تناسب، لأن القصاص يتتبع فيه الجاني، فلا يترك بدون عقاب، ولا يترك المجني عليه من دون أن يشفي غليله والقصاص هو عقوبة الدماء بشكل عام سواء أكانت دماء موضوع الاعتداء فيها النفس أم كان اعتداء موضوعه طرف من الأطراف، أم كان اعتداء موضوعه جرح من الجروح، وضمان المتلفات، أي التعويض بالمثل في الأموال والأسواق، والقصاص موجود في كل العقوبات الإسلامية غير الحدود، وهناك قصاصا قدره الشارع بالنص، وقصاصا آخر لم يحدده الشارع، وترك تحديده لولي الأمر. 
2 - أنواع القصاص 
وقد قسم الفقهاء القصاص إلي قسمين، قصاص صورة ومعني وقصاص معنوي فقط ، فالأول مفاده أن ينزل بالجاني من العقوبة المادية مثل ما أنزل بالمجني عليه، وهذا النوع هو الواضح والظاهر من نصوص القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة، وهو الأصل في القصاص، والثاني قصاص المعنوي وهو دية ما أتلف بالجناية وأرش الجناية، وهو عبارة عن العقوبة المالية علي الاعتداء علي الجسم بالجرح والشج، وهذا القصاص المعنوي الذي يوجد في حالة عدم تعذر الوصول إلي القصاص الأصلي لأنه غير ممكن في ذاته كجرح لا يمكن المماثلة فيه، وفي حالة عدم توافر شروط القصاص الحقيقي، وفي حالة وجود شبهة تدرأ بها العقوبة، أي أنه في حالة سقوط القصاص الأصلي الصورة والمعني وجب القصاص المعنوي.
ومن حيث نوع الجريمة قسم الفقهاء القصاص إلي نوعين هما:
1 - قصاص في النفس، أي قتل النفس، عمدا أو شبهة عمد.
2 - قصاص فيما دون النفس، أي في الأطراف والجروح.
من التعريفات السابقة للقصاص يتبين لنا أن القصاص جزاء وفاق للجريمة فالجريمة اعتداء علي النفس الإنسانية، فمن العدالة أن يؤخذ المجرم بجريمته بمثل فعله، وليس من المعقول أن نفكر بالرحمة بالجاني ولا نفكر في ألم المجني عليه وشفاء غيظه، فالقصاص يحمي حياة الناس لأن القاتل إذا حرم أحد من الحياة فأنه يحرم منها، وبالتالي يحافظ علي حياته، لذلك فالقصاص حياة لأنه يحافظ علي الحياة.
ثالثاً - الأساس الشرعي للقصاص 
القصاص ثابت في الشريعة الإسلامية بالنص عليه في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية وفعل الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدون والصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وإجماع الأمة:
1 – القصاص في القرآن الكريم: 
ورد النص علي القصاص في القرآن الكريم في عدة آيات هي: 
- في قوله تعالي ((يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالأُنثَى بِالأُنثَى فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَأَدَاء إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ ذَلِكَ تَخْفِيفٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ {178} وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَاْ أُولِيْ الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ {179})([14].
- وفي قوله تعالي :Frown: ( مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَن قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَلَقَدْ جَاء تْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنْهُم بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي الأَرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ))[15]
- وفي قوله تعالي(وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ {45}[16].
- وفي قوله تعالي:( @وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَن يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلاَّ خَطَئًا وَمَن قَتَلَ مُؤْمِنًا خَطَئًا فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُّؤْمِنَةٍ وَدِيَةٌ مُّسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ إِلاَّ أَن يَصَّدَّقُواْ فَإِن كَانَ مِن قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَّكُمْ وَهُوَ مْؤْمِنٌ فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُّؤْمِنَةٍ وَإِن كَانَ مِن قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِّيثَاقٌ فَدِيَةٌ مُّسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ وَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُّؤْمِنَةً فَمَن لَّمْ يَجِدْ
فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ تَوْبَةً مِّنَ اللّهِ وَكَانَ اللّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا )[17]
- وفي قوله تعالي: (وَلاَ تَقْتُلُواْ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللّهُ إِلاَّ بِالحَقِّ وَمَن قُتِلَ مَظْلُومًا فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَانًا فَلاَ يُسْرِف فِّي الْقَتْلِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مَنْصُورًا)([18])
2 - القصاص في السنة النبوية الشريفة: 
وردت أحاديث في السنة النبوية الشريفة دعت إلي الأخذ بالقصاص وحثت عليه أي في السنة القوليه، وهناك من السنة الفعلية ما أخذ بذلك بالفعل، ومن الأحاديث النبوية ما يلي:
- قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم( من قتل قتلناه) وقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم (كتاب الله القصاص) وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام(لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله، إلا بأحدي ثلاث، الثيب الزاني، والنفس بالنفس، والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة) متفق عليه[19].
- وعن سمرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم(مَن قتل عبده قتلناه ومَن جدع عبده جدعناه)[20]
- وعن أنس بن مالك رضي أن جارية وجد رأسها قد رض بين حجريين فسألوها: مَن صنع بك هذا؟ فلان حتى ذكروا يهودياً فأومأت برأسها فأخذ اليهودي فأقر فأمر رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم أن يرض رأسه بين حجريين[21].
- وعن أنس رضي الله عنه: أن الرُّبَيع بنت النضر عمته كسّرت ثنية جارية، فطلبوا إليها العفو فأبوا، فعرضوا الإرث فأبوا، فأتوا رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ، فأبوا إلا القصاص فأمر رسول الله عليه وسلم بالقصاص، فقال أنس بن النضر: يا رسول الله أتكسر ثنية الربيع؟ لا والذي بعثك بالحق لا تكسر ثنيتها. فقال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم: يا أنس كتاب الله القصاص، فرضي القوم فعفوا، فقال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم: (إن من عباد الله مَن لو أقسم على الله لأبره)[22]. 
- وقد روي عن الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم قال :Frown:  من قتل له قتيل فهو بخير النظرين، إما أن يفتدي وإما أن يقتل) وقال أيضا( من أصيب بدم أو خبل فهو بالخيار بين احدي ثلاث: إما أن يقتص، وإما أن يأخذ العقل، وإما أن يعفو، فأن أراد برابعة فخذوا علي يديه).
3 – الإجماع: 
وعليه إجماع الأمة والأئمة بلا خلاف، وعليه إجماع الصحابة والتابعين وتابعي التابعين[23].
رابعاً - حكم القصاص 
فرض الإسلام القصاص حتى لا تنتشر الفوضى والاضطرابات في المجتمع، ولإبطال ما كان عليه الجاهليون قبل الإسلام من حروب بين القبائل يموت فيها الأبرياء الذين لا ذنب لهم ولا جرم، فجاء الإسلام وبيَّن أن كل إنسان مسئول عما ارتكبه من جرائم، وأن عليه العقوبة وحده، لا يتحملها عنه أحد.
يأخذ القصاص في الشريعة الإسلامية حكم الفرض الثابت فقد جاء في القرآن الكريم(كتب عليكم القصاص) فهو في منزلة الصيام والجهاد من حيث الحكم فقد جاء في القرآن الكريم (كتب عليكم الصيام)(البقرة:183) و(كتب عليكم القتال) البقرة :Frown: 216) وقال تعالي في سورة النساء الآية(103)(إن الصلاة كانت علي المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا) أي أنه من الفروض الثابتة.
تتضمن الآية(179) من سورة البقرة(( ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب)) الحكمة من القصاص في معان بلاغية هي:
1 – جعلت فائدة القصاص عامة تشمل المجتمع كله ولم تقصره علي ولي الدم وحده( المجني عليه) بدليل قوله تعالي في بداية الآية(ولكم) فالقصاص ليس انتقاما لفرد ولكن للمحافظة علي حياة الجماعة والمجتمع المسلم كله.
2 – أطلاق لفظ(القصاص)علي العقوبة فيه حكمة أبلغ من العدالة لأن القصاص يتضمن المساواة بين الجريمة والعقوبة، مما يعد معه القصاص مانع قوي وسدا منيعا للجريمة، وبذلك يحيا المجتمع حياة هادئة هانئة مستقرة وتنعدم الجريمة في المجتمع، وهذه غاية لم تصل إليها النظم القانونية الوضعية حتى الآن، فالسياسة العقابية في أي نظام قانوني تهدف للمساواة بين الجريمة والعقوبة.
3 – يتبين من الآية أن حياة الجماعة في القصاص، لأن عدم وجود القصاص يؤدي إلي أهدار الدماء وكثرة القتل في المجتمع، مما يؤدي إلي الفوضى في المجتمع، مما يهدد حياة الجماعة ويهددها بالفناء.
4 – تشير الآية أن الحياة التي تستحق أن يطلق عليها حياة هي الحياة الهادئة المستقرة وهي التي تتحقق بالقصاص، والدليل علي ذلك أن كلمة (حياة) جاءت في الآية نكرة والتنكير هنا للتفخيم والتعظيم.
5 – أن هذه الحكمة البالغة والغاية العظيمة لا تدركها إلا العقول النيرة السليمة التي تعرف جيدا مصلحة الجماعة، فالخطاب في الآية الكريمة لأولي الألباب فقال تعالي(يا أولي الألباب) وهم أصحاب العقول التي خلصت وبرأت من الأهواء والشهوات.
6 – تعتبر هذه الآية ردا بليغا علي دعاة إلغاء عقوبة الإعدام، وتعضدها وتساندها وتؤكدها الآية(32) من سورة المائدة، لأن إلغاء هذه العقوبة يعني كثرة القتل في المجتمع وانتشار الفوضى مما يأتي إلي انهيار هذه المجتمعات، فلا خوف من الحرمان من الحياة وبذلك تنتشر الجرائم الخطيرة التي تهدد كيان المجتمع كله. 
ننتقل إلي الآية(32) من سورة المائدة :(( مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَن قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَلَقَدْ جَاء تْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنْهُم بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي الأَرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ))
هذه الآية نزلت في حادثة قتل قابيل علي يد أخيه هابيل أبني آدم، والعلاقة بينها وبين القصاص بيان الداء والعلاج معا فالداء هنا في حادثة القتل الحقد والحسد وفقد العواطف الإنسانية النبيلة عند القتل، مما يعني أن القاتل قطع كل الروابط التي تربطه بالجماعة بإقدامه علي القتل، مما يجعله عنصر تدمير وفساد في المجتمع، لذلك ينبغي أن يكون الدواء من جنس الداء عن طريق إبعاده عن المجتمع وحرمانه الحياة كما حرم المقتول من الحياة، لذلك يجب بتره من المجتمع.
والآية الكريمة تبين أن الاعتداء علي النفس هو الجريمة بدون تفضيل في الأنفس سواء أكانت نفس طفل أو رجل أو امرأة، كما لا يهم اللون أو المكانة أو الوظيفة أو الحسب والنسب، فمناط الحماية في الآية الكريمة هي النفس الإنسانية ذاتها، مما يدل علي أن الشريعة الإسلامية تحمي النفس الإنسانية ولا تهدرها بدون حق أو سبب، وتأكيدا علي ذلك جعلت الآية قتل نفس واحدة مساوية لقتل الناس جميعا فقال تعالي:( الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا) التشبيه هنا يدل علي اهتمام الإسلام بالنفس الإنسانية وعظم جريمة القتل، فحق الحياة مقدس وهو حق ثابت لكل فرد في المجتمع بقدر متساوي، لذلك عدت الآية قتل نفس بمثابة قتل كل الأنفس وتعادل قتل الناس جميعا لأنه تعدي علي الإنسانية كلها.
وتأكيدا علي أن القصاص حياة قال تعالي في هذه الآية(وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا) ويدل ذلك علي أن القصاص من القاتل يعني إحياء للحياة المجني عليه باحترام دمه وعدم ضياعه هدرا، وبالتالي تتحصن حياة كل نفس في المجتمع وتحمي وتحيى، لأن القصاص فيه ردعا عام للمجتمع فمن عرف أنه إذا قتل سوف يقتل فأنه يحفظ ويحافظ علي حياته وحياة غيره، وقد أشارت هذه الآية إلي الغاية الحقيقية من القصاص وهي المحافظة علي حياة الأفراد في المجتمع، هذا بشأن القصاص في القتل.
ولكن القصاص يوجد أيضا في الأطراف وليس في القتل وحده، وبينت ذلك ونصت عليه الآية(45) من سورة المائدة فقال تعالي((وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنفَ بِالأَنفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ)).
وقد أجمع فقهاء الإسلام من عهد الصحابة إلي عصر الأئمة المجتهدين وبإجماع الأمة علي أن القصاص فرض فيما دون النفس ومكتوب إذا أمكن، بدليل النص عليه في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة، لأن ما دون النفس(الأطراف) يجب المحافظة عليه والقصاص يحافظ عليه، والقصاص يجب في كل الأطراف وليس في الأطراف المذكورة صراحة في الآية(45) السالفة، بدليل قوله تعالي(وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ).
وقد أخذ بعض القانونيين علي القصاص فيما دون النفس بعض الانتقادات هي:
1 – يؤدي الأخذ به إلي كثرة المشوهين في المجتمع، مما يعيق العمل وينقص من القدرة البشرية في المجتمع.
2 – أنه ليس عقابا بل انتقاما، وغاية القوانين الإصلاح وليس الانتقام.
3 – لا يندر المساواة في قطع الأطراف، حيث يمكن قطع اليد القوية باليد الضعيفة.
هذه الانتقادات غير صحيحة بل هي مغرضة لما يأتي:
1 - أن القصاص في الأطراف لا يكثر المشوهين في المجتمع بل العكس هو الذي يحدث، لأن الإنسان إذا عرف أنه إذا أقدم علي قطع يد أخر فأن يده ستقطع، فأنه لن يقدم علي هذا الفعل، مما يتحقق معه منع الجريمة وليس زيادتها كما يدعي هؤلاء.
2- أن القصاص في الأطراف ليس انتقاما لأن الانتقام ليس فيه مساواة بين الجريمة والعقوبة بل مساواة حقيقية بينهما كما أن الانتقام يكون من المجني عليه وليس من ولي الأمر(الحاكم أو من ينوب عنه)، والقصاص يقوم به ولي الأمر وليس المجني عليه.
3 – مناط الحماية في القصاص فيما دون النفس أي في الأطراف والجروح هي سلامة الأعضاء وليس التساوي في القوي الطبيعة، أي قوتها، فقد تكون يد ضعيفة في نظر الناس ولكنها في نظر صاحبها قوية تؤدي دورها في حياته كاملة كما هو الحال مع الأقوياء الأصحاء، لأن أساس القصاص المساواة في الأنفس البشرية لأن الناس متساوية أمام التشريع الإسلامي.
وعلي ذلك لا يجب ولا يصح أن يكون هناك تفاوت بين الناس في القصاص، وقد أكد ذلك قول الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم(المسلمون تتكافأ دماؤهم ويسعى بذمتهم أدناهم) فالمساواة في القصاص تكون في الأنفس والأعضاء والدماء، فلا تفرقة بين الناس في الأوصاف سواء كانت أوصافا ذاتية فلا فرق بين لون ولون[24] فقد قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم(كلكم لآدم وآدم من تراب لا فضل لعربي علي أعجمي ولا أبيض علي أسود إلا بالتقوى والعمل الصالح) وقال أيضا (الناس سواسية كأسنان المشط).
يلاحظ عند القصاص في الأطراف تحقيق المماثلة وعدم الاعتداء أو النقص في أمور ثلاثة هي:
1 – التقابل بين الأعضاء فالأعضاء المتقابلة تقطع، فاليد اليمني باليد اليمني والصحيحة بالصحيحة فلا تقطع الصحيحة بالمريضة وهكذا.
2 – الأ تؤدي المقابلة إلي زيادة أو نقص، بمعني أن يكون التماثل ممكنا لا يزيد عن الجريمة، فإن كان التماثل غير ممكن فلا يوجد القصاص، التماثل في الوصف والتماثل في فقد المنافع.
3 – أن تكون المنفعة التي فقدت تقابل المنفعة التي تزول بالقصاص.
4 - لا يقام القصاص إلا بعد أن يشفي المجني عليه، فإن شفي وعاد لهيئته ولم يحدث نقصان فليس فيه قصاص، فإن كان هناك نقصان أقيم القصاص بحسب ما قطع.
خامساً- القصاص في غير القتل والقطع والجروح
يُشرع القصاص في اللطمة والضربة والسبة وغير ذلك بشرط المساواة، ويشترط في القصاص في اللطمة والضربة ألا تقع في العين، أو في أي عضو من الممكن أن يتلف نتيجة هذه الضربة. 
القصاص في السب: ويشترط في القصاص في السب ألا يكون السب بما هو محرم، فليس للإنسان أن يلعن من لعن أباه، ولا أن يسب من سب أمه وهكذا، وليس له أن يكذب على من يكذب عليه، ولا أن يُكَفِّر من كفَّره.
القصاص في إتلاف المال: فمن أتلف مال غيره، كأن هدم له داره أو غير ذلك، يقتص منه بأن يهدم داره وهكذا، وقال بعض الفقهاء: إن هذا القصاص غير جائز، وإن على المعتدى أن يدفع مثل ما أفسده أو قيمته.
القصاص يكون في العدوان المقصود(العمد)، فالقصاص جزاء الاعتداء، ولا يتحقق العدوان المقصود في القصاص إلا بهذه الأمور الأربعة:
1 – أن يكون المتهم ممن يتحمل مسئولية أفعاله، أي يجب أن يكون كامل الأهلية، وليس مصاب بعاهة أو آفة في عقلة، وأن يكون حر الإرادة وليس مكره لأن الإكراه يفسد الإرادة.
2 – ألا يكون الفعل بحق، كأن يكون القتل دفاعا عن النفس أو المال أو العرض، أو يكون المال المسروق ملك السارق، أن يكون للفاعل حق فيما أقدم عليه قررته الشريعة الإسلامية وحمته من العدوان عليه، أو يكون فيه شبهة الحق، وشبهة الحق تثبت في أربعة أحوال: شبهة الملك وشبهة الجزئية وشبة الزوجية وشبهة رضا المجني عليه بالجريمة.
3 – وجود علاقة السببية بين الفعل والنتيجة، وتتحقق السببية بثلاثة أمور هم:
( أ ) فعل ترتب عليه جريمة.
(ب) وجود صلة بين الفعل والنتيجة الإجرامية.
(ج) قصد أحداث النتيجة الإجرامية التي حدثت.
4 – أن يتحقق القصد الذي أدي إلي وقوع الجريمة، ويكون ذلك بتعمد أحداثها وقصدها وإرادة حرة مختارة وعلم بالنهي عنها، ففي القتل تزهق الروح أي بالموت.
سادساً - موانع القصاص في القتل 
توجد موانع للقصاص في القتل وهي علي تعددها مختلف فيها بين الأئمة المجتهدين، وتتمثل هذه الموانع فيما يأتي: 
1 – أن يكون القتيل جزءا من القاتل: يري ذلك كل من أبي حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد، ويكون القتيل جزءا من القاتل إذا كان ولده، فلا يقتص من الأب بالقتل لقول الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم( لا يقاد الوالد بولده) وقوله (أنت مالك لأبيك) والحديث الأول صريح في منع القصاص أما الثاني ففيه شبهة تدرأ القصاص وطبقا لقاعدة(درء الحدود بالشبهات) الثابتة في الشريعة الإسلامية، أما الولد فيقتص منه في والده فإذا قتل ولد والده يقتل، حكم الأم كالأب[25]، ويخالف الإمام مالك الفقهاء الثلاثة ويقول بالقصاص هنا كلما انتفت الشبهات[26]. 
2 – عدم التكافؤ بين المجني عليه والجاني: يشترط مالك والشافعي وأحمد أن يكون المجني عليه مكافئا للجاني، فإذا لم يكن كذلك أمتنع القصاص، ويشترط التكافؤ في المجني عليه لا في الجاني، ويعتبر المجني عليه مكافئا للجاني إذا تساويا في الحرية والإسلام، فلا عبرة بعد ذلك فيما بينهما من فروق أخري، فلا يشترط التساوي في كمال الذات ولا سلامة الأعضاء ولا يشترط التساوي في الشرف والفضائل[27] ولكن أبا حنيفة يخالفهم في ذلك ويري القصاص بين الأحرار والعبيد[28]. 
3 – الأمر بالقتل: يفرق الفقهاء بين الأمر بالقتل والإكراه، ويأخذون بمنع القصاص في القتل في حالة الإكراه، واختلفوا في حالة الأمر بالقتل، حيث يري مالك والشافعي وأحمد القصاص في الآمر لأنه هو المتسبب في القتل وأن كان المأمور هو الذي قتل ولكنه هنا بمثابة آلة القتل وليس القاتل، ولا يري أبو حنيفة القصاص من الآمر لأنه تسبب في القتل ولم يباشره[29].
4 – الإكراه علي القتل: الإكراه يفسد الإرادة، حيث يري مالك وأحمد والرأي الصحيح عند الشافعية القصاص علي المكره والمكره لأن الحامل المكره تسبب في القتل، ولأن المباشر المكره قتل المجني عليه ظلما [30]، ولكن عند أبي حنيفة ومحمد أن القصاص يجب علي الحامل دون المباشر لقوله صلي الله عليه وسلم ( رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما أستكرهوا عليه)[31].
5 - أن تكون الأداة التي استعملت في القتل مما يقتل به غالبًا: ويدخل في ذلك الإغراق في الماء والخنق والحبس والإلقاء من شاهق والإحراق بالنار، والقتل بالسم، فقد وضعت يهودية السم لرسول (في شاة، فأكل منها لقمة ثم لفظها، وأكل معه بشر بن البراء، فعفا عنها النبي ولم يعاقبها، فلما مات بشر بن البراء قتلها به[32].
ولا يقتل القاتل إلا بعد أن يؤخذ رأى أهل القتيل فيه، فإن طلبوا قتله قتل وكان القتل كفارة له، وإن عفوا عنه عفي عنه. وأخذت منه الدية وهى تقدر بحوالى (4250) جرامًا من الذهب تقريبًا، وعليه الكفارة وهى عتق رقبة مؤمنة، فإن لم يجد فعليه صوم شهرين متتابعين، قال تعالى((يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء فأتباع بالمعروف وأداء إليه بإحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة فمن اعتدي بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم))[33].سابعاً - ما يثبت به القصاص وشروطه
يثبت القصاص باعتراف القاتل، أو بشهادة رجلين يعرف عنهما الصلاح والتقوى وعدم الكذب؛ يشهدان أنهما قد رأيا أو شاهدا القاتل وهو يقتل، ولا تصح شهادة المرأة في القصاص، فلا يشهد على القتل رجل وامرأة أو رجل وامرأتان، وإنما لا بد من أن يكون الشاهدان رجلين، وهذا رأى جمهور الفقهاء، لكن يرى بعض الفقهاء أنه يصح الأخذ بشهادة المرأة في القصاص، فإن ثبت القتل بالشهادة وجب حد القصاص على القاتل، فإن عفا عنه أولياء القتيل أو بعضهم؛ لا يقام عليه الحد، وعليه دفع الدية.
بناء علي ذلك لا يثبت القصاص في القتل إلا بتوافر الشروط التالية:
لا يثبت الحق لأولياء المقتول في القصاص من القاتل إلاّ إذا تمّت الشروط التالية:
الأول: أن يكون القتل بنحو العمد.
الثاني: التساوي في الحرية و العبودية، فيقتل الحر بالحر و العبد بالعبد و لا يقتل الحر بالعبد، بل يغرم قيمته يوم قتله مع تعزيره بالضرب الشديد.
الثالث: التساوي في الدين، فلا يقتل المسلم بالكافر ـ و إن لزم تعزيره فيما إذا لم‏يكن القتل جائزاً ـ بل يغرم ديته لو كان ذمياً.
الرابع: أن لا يكون القاتل أباً للمقتول، فلا يقتل الأب بقتله لابنه، بل يعزر و يلزم بالدية.
الخامس: أن يكون القاتل بالغاً عاقلاً وإلاّ فلا يقتل و تلزم العاقلة بالدية.
السادس: أن يكون المقتول محقون الدم، فلا قصاص في القتل السائغ، كقتل سابِّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو أحد الأئمة عليهم ‏السلام أو قتل المهاجم دفاعاً و ما شاكل ذلك.
ثامناً - كيفية تنفيذ القصاص
يقتل القاتل بالطريقة التي قتل بها عند بعض الفقهاء؛ لقوله تعالى {وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به}[34] وقال بعض الفقهاء: بل يكون القصاص بالسيف.
ما لا يقام فيه قصاص وتحل الدية محله: تتمثل هذه الحالات في الآتي:
1- قطع عضو أحد الناس خطأ دون تعمد.
2- الجروح التي يستحيل فيها التماثل.
3- الجروح التي تقع بالرأس والوجه؛ وهى ما يسمى بـ (الشجاج) إلا إذا كشف الجرح عن العظم فعندئذ يقام القصاص.
4- اللسان وكسر العظم، فلا قصاص فيهما لأنه لا يمكن الاستيفاء أو التماثل بغير ظلم. 
تاسعاً - من يُنفِّذ القصاص 
القصاص لا يحق لأحد إقامته إلا الحاكم أو من ينوب عنه. فلا يحل لولى القتيل أن يقتل القاتل حتى لا تنتشر الفوضى.
وقد ورد في القرطبي(اِتَّفَقَ أَئِمَّة الْفَتْوَى عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوز لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يَقْتَصّ مِنْ أَحَد حَقّه دُون السُّلْطَان , وَلَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ أَنْ يَقْتَصّ بَعْضهمْ مِنْ بَعْض , وَإِنَّمَا ذَلِكَ لِسُلْطَانٍ أَوْ مَنْ نَصَّبَهُ السُّلْطَان لِذَلِكَ, وَلِهَذَا جَعَلَ اللَّه السُّلْطَان لِيَقْبِض أَيْدِي النَّاس بَعْضهمْ عَنْ بَعْض .
وَأَجْمَعَ الْعُلَمَاء عَلَى أَنَّ عَلَى السُّلْطَان أَنْ يَقْتَصّ مِنْ نَفْسه إِنْ تَعَدَّى عَلَى أَحَد مِنْ رَعِيَّته , إِذْ هُوَ وَاحِد مِنْهُمْ , وَإِنَّمَا لَهُ مَزِيَّة النَّظَر لَهُمْ كَالْوَصِيِّ وَالْوَكِيل , وَذَلِكَ لَا يَمْنَع الْقِصَاص , وَلَيْسَ بَيْنهمْ وَبَيْن الْعَامَّة فَرْق فِي أَحْكَام اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ , لِقَوْلِهِ جَلَّ ذِكْره : " كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ الْقِصَاص فِي الْقَتْلَى " , وَثَبَتَ عَنْ أَبِي بَكْر الصِّدِّيق رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِرَجُلٍ شَكَا إِلَيْهِ أَنَّ عَامِلًا قَطَعَ يَده : لَئِنْ كُنْت صَادِقًا لَأ ُقيدَنك مِنْهُ , وَرَوَى النَّسَائِيّ عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيد الْخُدْرِيّ قَالَ : بَيْنَا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقْسِم شَيْئًا إِذْ أَكَبَّ عَلَيْهِ رَجُل , فَطَعَنَهُ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِعُرْجُونٍ كَانَ مَعَهُ , فَصَاحَ الرَّجُل , فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( تَعَالَ فَاسْتَقِدْ ) قَالَ : بَلْ عَفَوْت يَا رَسُول اللَّه , وَرَوَى أَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ عَنْ أَبِي فِرَاس قَالَ : خَطَبَ عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ فَقَالَ : أَلَا مَنْ ظَلَمَهُ أَمِيره فَلْيَرْفَعْ ذَلِكَ إِلَيَّ أُقِيدهُ مِنْهُ , فَقَامَ عَمْرو بْن الْعَاص فَقَالَ : يَا أَمِير الْمُؤْمِنِينَ , لَئِنْ أَدَّبَ رَجُل مِنَّا رَجُلًا مِنْ أَهْل رَعِيَّته لَتَقُصَّنهُ مِنْهُ ؟ قَالَ : كَيْف لَا أَقُصّهُ مِنْهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْت رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُصّ مِنْ نَفْسه , وَلَفْظ أَبِي دَاوُد السِّجِسْتَانِيّ عَنْهُ قَالَ : خَطَبَنَا عُمَر بْن الْخَطَّاب فَقَالَ : إِنِّي لَمْ أَبْعَث عُمَّالِي لِيَضْرِبُوا أَبْشَاركُمْ وَلَا لِيَأْخُذُوا أَمْوَالكُمْ , فَمَنْ فُعِلَ ذَلِكَ بِهِ فَلْيَرْفَعْهُ إِلَيَّ أَقُصّهُ مِنْهُ , وَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيث بِمَعْنَاهُ) .
عاشراً - استيفاء القصاص 
يشترط لاستيفاء القصاص في ثلاثة شروط هي:
1- أن يكون المستحق له عاقلا بالغًا.
2- أن يتفق أولياء المقتول جميعًا على استيفاء القصاص، فإذا رفض أحدهم سقط القصاص. 
3- ألا يتعدى القصاص الجاني إلى غيره، فلا يقتص من حامل حتى تضع حملها، وترضعه إن لم تجد مرضعًا. 
أحد عشر - الأسباب العامة لامتناع القصاص
توجد عدة أسباب لو توافر سبب منها امتنع الأخذ بالقصاص وهذه الأسباب منها ما سبق شرحه هي[35]:
1 – إذا كان القتيل جزءا من القاتل، وسبق بيان ذلك في القصاص في النفس.
2 – انعدام التكافؤ بين الجاني والمجني عليه، ينظر إلي التكافؤ من ناحية المجني عليه وحده دون الجاني.
3 – أن يكون الفعل الموجب للقصاص حدث خطأ أو شبه عمد.
4 – أن يكون الفعل الموجب للقصاص تسببا.
5 – أن يكون الفعل الموجب للقصاص وقع في دار الحرب وهذا رأ ى الحنفية وحدهم دون باقي الأئمة.
6 – عدم أمكان الاستيفاء. 
إذا توافر أي سبب من الأسباب السالفة يمتنع تنفيذ القصاص، ولكن لا تبرأ ذمة الجاني ويطلق سراحه دون عقاب، فهذه الأسباب ليست أسباب إباحة أي تجعل الفعل إذا التحقت به مباحا، ولكن تظل ذمة الجاني مشغولة بالدية لا تبرأ إلا بدفها أما للمجني عليه فيما دون النفس أو لورثة القتيل في النفس.
أثنا عشر – القصاص في القانون الدولي
بعد أن انتهينا من تبيان القصاص في القانون الجنائي الإسلامي، في محيط الدول أي داخل الدول علي مواطنيها، يمكننا تناول القصاص علي الصعيد الدولي، أي هل يمكن إعمال القصاص بين الدول، كما يطبق بين الأشخاص الطبيعية نتناول هنا إمكانية ذلك من عدمه.
الثابت والمستقر عليه في القانون الدولي العام أن أشخاصه هي الدول علي الإجماع والمنظمات الدولية علي اختلاف بين الفقهاء في القانون الدولي، ولكن غالبية الفقه الدولي يعتبر المنظمات الدولية من أشخاص القانون الدولي العام، كما أن غالبية الفقه الدولي حتى تاريخه لا تقر باعتبار الأشخاص الطبيعيين من أشخاص القانون الدولي العام.
من المستقر عليه في نظرية القانون أن كل قانون هو الذي يحدد أشخاصه المخاطبين بأحكامه، والقانون الدولي قد أختار وحدد كما بينا سلفا، كما أن كل قانون يضع قواعده وأحكامه بصورة تتناسب مع أشخاصه، فقواعد وأحكام القانون الدولي العام تناسب الدول والمنظمات الدولية.
ترتيبا علي ما سبق، يبدو منذ الوهلة الأولي استحالة تطبيق القصاص في القانون الدولي العام علي أشخاصه الدول والمنظمات الدولية، ولكن بنظرة متأنية فاحصة، تبدو المسألة في دائرة الممكن وليس في إطار المستحيل، خاصة وأن قواعد المسئولية الدولية في القانون الدولي في تطور مستمر[36] كما أن القانون الدولي ذاته في توسع وتطور مستمر من حيث الفروع، فقد شملت فروعه مجالات كثيرة، وأصبح الآن فرع من فروعه يطلق عليه القانون الجنائي الدولي أو القانون الدولي الجنائي.
وطبقا لطبيعة القانون الدولي العام فأنه يتعذر تطبيق القصاص في النفي بين الدول إلا في حالات نادرة، خاصة في حكام الدول التي تشن حروبا غير عادلة، ولكن يمكن محاكمتهم كما حدث في محاكمات نورمبرج بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية ويقتص منهم، وتصل العقوبة إلي القتل، وقد أقر ذلك النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية الذي دخل حيز التنفيذ في الأول من يوليو 2002م[37]، فقد نص هذا النظام علي جرائم في المادة (5)وأقرت المادة(25) من هذا النظام اختصاص المحكمة بمحاكمة الأشخاص الطبيعيين الذين يرتكبون الجرائم الدولية المنصوص عليها في المادة الخامسة من النظام.
وبالنظر إلي طبيعة القانون الدولي العام قواعد وأحكام وأشخاص وآليات، قد يتعذر الحكم بالإعدام علي الشخص مرتكب الفعل الموجب للقصاص، لذلك تبقي الدية، وهي ما أخذت به أحكام المسئولية في القانون الدولي المعاصر، تحت مسمي( التعويض المادي)، ويعد هذا التعويض من قبيل الدية، إلا أن الأمر يجب إلا يقتصر في كافة الحالات علي التعويض إلا في حالة استحالة تنفيذ القصاص بالقتل, حتى لا يفلت الجناة من العقاب، خاصة وأن أفعالهم عادة ما يترتب عليها أضرار جسام تطول العديد من الناس، وليكون ذلك رادعا لهم ولغيرهم، كما يتم شفاء غيظ المجني عليهم وهم هنا كثير.
في القانون الدولي العام بعد تطور قواعد وأحكام المسئولية الدولية ونشأة فرع القانون الدولي الجنائي بقواعده وأحكامه فضلا عن انتشار القضاء الجنائي الدولي والقضاء الدولي بعد أنشاء المحكمة الدائمة للعدل الدولي في عهد عصبة الأمم عام1919م، ثم محكمة العدل الدولية في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة عام 1945م، وأخيرا المحكمة الجنائية الدولية عام 2002م، وإنشاء العديد من المحاكم الخاصة ثم محكمة مجرمي الحرب العالمية الثانية 1945م ومحاكم نورمبرج ومحاكم مجرمي يوغوسلافيا ورورندا. 
وأن نظام المسئولية الدولية في القانون الدولي العام وأن كان لم يأخذ بالقصاص كمصطلح إلا أنه أخذ به كمضمون في التعويض عن الأفعال التي تشكل جرائم دولية في القانون الدولي العام.
وفي النهاية يمكننا القول أن القانون الدولي قد أخذ بنظام القصاص مضمونا بالحكم بالتعويض سواء علي الأشخاص الطبيعيين الذين يرتكبون الجرائم الدولية، أو علي الدول كأشخاص دولية، وكذلك علي المنظمات الدولية، فقد تحكم المحكمة الجنائية الدولية أو محكمة العدل الدولية علي دولة أو منظمة دولية كشخص من أشخاص القانون الدولي بالتعويض عما ارتكبا من أفعال تشكل جرائم دولية سببت ضررا لأحدي الدول أو المنظمات الدولية أو للأشخاص الطبيعيين مواطني الدولة المعتدي عليها.
خاتمة
في صفحات ليست بالقليلة، ولا بالكثيرة، بينا فلسفة التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي، وركزنا بحثنا هذا علي أساس من أسس التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي وهو (القصاص) فقد بيناه من ألفه إلي يائه، من التعريف والأنواع والمضمون والأحكام والحكمة منه والشروط والموانع، فقد بينا مدي الإعجاز التشريعي في الآية الكريمة( ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الألباب ).
وانتهينا إلي أن أوجه الإعجاز فيها متعددة فهي تحفظ الحياة وتمنع الجريمة وتبعث في المجتمع الأمن والأمان والطمأنينة، وتجعل الحياة هادئة مستقرة، وفندنا حجج المبطلين الذين لا يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلي الطواغيت دون شرع الله سبحانه وتعالي، ورددنا شبهات ودحضنا مفتريات تثار ضد التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي. 
ولم يقتصر الأمر علي القانون الجنائي الوطني، بل تطرقنا إلي القصاص في القانون الدولي العام، وانتهينا إلي وجوده في القانون الدولي العام بعد تطور قواعد وأحكام المسئولية الدولية ونشأة فرع القانون الدولي الجنائي بقواعده وأحكامه فضلا عن انتشار القضاء الجنائي الدولي والقضاء الدولي بعد أنشاء المحكمة الدولية للعدل الدولي في عهد عصبة الأمم ثم محكمة العدل الدولية في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وأخيرا المحكمة الجنائية الدولية عام 2002م، وإنشاء العديد من المحاكم الخاصة ثم محكمة مجرمي الحرب العالمية الثانية محاكم نورمبرج ومحاكم مجرمي يوغوسلافيا ورورندا.
وكان مما وصلنا إليه في نهاية الدراسة وجوب الأخذ بتشريع الله سبحانه وتعالي علي كافة الأصعدة الوطنية والإقليمية والدولية، خاصة التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي حتى يسود الأمن والأمان ويستقر الأمن والسلم الدوليين.
[1] - سورة الرعد الآية(6) 
1- راجع في ذلك، مجموعة كتيبات الأستاذ/ مصطفي فوزي غزال، أفول شمس الحضارة الغربية، دار السلام للطباعة والنشر، القاهرة، 1988م. 
2 - الإمام محمد أبو زهرة، الجريمة والعقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي، الجزء الأول، الجريمة، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة، 1998م، ص7/9..
[4] - حجة الإسلام الغزالي، المستصفي الجزء الأول، ص287/288. نقلا عن الأمام محمد أبو زهرة، المرجع السابق، 30.
[5] - القاضي الشهيد عبد القادر عودة، الإسلام وأوضاعنا القانونية، دار المختار الإسلامي، ص:21/25.
[6] - القاضي الشهيد عبد القادر عودة، المرجع السابق، ص: 36/37.
[7] - القاضي الشهيد/ عبد القادر عودة، التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي مقارنا بالشريعة الإسلامية، الجزء الأول، مؤسسة الرسالة، بيروت، الطبعة السابعة، 1986م، ص: 12/17.
[8] - الإمام محمد أبو زهرة، الجريمة والعقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي الجزء الثاني (العقوبة)، دار الفكر العربي، القاهرة، 1998م، ص: 14/17.
[9] - الإمام محمد أبو زهرة، الجريمة والعقوبة في الفقه الإسلامي، الجزء الثاني، العقوبة، المرجع السابق، ص: 252.
[10] - سورة الكهف الآية:64.
[11] - عبد الرحمن الجزيري، كتاب الفقه علي المذاهب الأربعة، تحقيق وتعليق وتخريج ودراسة أحمد فريد المزيدي ومحمد فؤاد رشاد، الجزء الخامس، الحدود، كتاب القصاص المكتبة التوفيقية، القاهرة، بدون تاريخ، ص:231.
[12] - القاضي الشهيد عبد القادر عودة، التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي مقارنا بالقانون الوضعي، الجزء الأول، المرجع السابق، ص:663.
[13] - الأمام محمد أبو زهرة، المرجع السابق، ص:252.
[14] - سورة البقرة الآية: 178/179.
- سورة المائدة الآية: 32.[15] 
[16] - سورة المائدة الآية: 45.
- سورة النساء الآية 92. [17] 
1 – سورة الإسراء الآية:33. 
[19] - رواه البخاري في كتاب الديات(6878)، ورواه مسلم في كتاب القسامة(1676)، وأبو داود في كتاب الحدود(4353) باب الحكم فيمن ارتد(4/124) والترمذي في كتاب الديات(1402) باب ما جاء لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم إلا بأحدي ثلاث(4/19)، والنسائي في كتاب تحريم الدم باب الصلب(7/102)، وابن ماجه في الحدود(2534) باب لا يحل دم مسلم إلا بثلاث(2/847) وأحمد في مسنده(1/382)والبيهقي في السنن الكبرى(8/284، 213).
[20] - رواه أحمد والأربعة وحسنه الترمذي وهو من رواية والنسائي بزيادة (مَن خصي عبده خصيناه) وصحح الحاكم هذه الزيادة.
- متفق عليه وعلي لفظه. [21] 
- متفق عليه واللفظ للبخاري. [22] 
4 - أنظر الإجماع لابن المنذر، ص:71، والمجموع للنووي(20/267/266)والمغني لابن قدامه(7/635/636)، وبداية المجتهد(2/297/298). 
- الإمام محمد أبو زهرة، الجزء الثاني العقوبة، 264/295. [24] 
1 - بدائل الصنائع، ص:235، المهذب، الجزء الثاني، ص:186، والمغني، الجزء التاسع، ص:359 وما بعدها. 
2- الشرح الكبير للدرير، الجزء الرابع، ص:215، المدونة، الجزء السادس، ص:106/108.
3- مواهب الجليل، الجزء السادس، ص:236، المهذب، الجزء الثاني، ص: 186، المغني لأبن قدامه، الجزء التاسع، ص:348. 
4 - بدائع الصنائع، الجزء السابع، ص:235.
1 - الشرح الكبير للدرير، الجزء التاسع، ص:342، والجزء الرابع، ص:218، والمهذب الجزء الثاني، ص:189، 
2 - الشرح الكبير للدرير، الجزء الرابع، ص:216، المغني، الجزء التاسع، ص:331، المهذب، الجزء الثاني، ص:189. 
- بدائع الصنائع، الجزء الثاني، ص:180.[31] 
- متفق عليه.[32] 
- سورة البقرة الآية: 178 
- سورة النحل الآية:126.[34] 
1 - القاضي الشهيد عبد القادر عودة، التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي مقارنا بالشريعة الإسلامية، الجزء الثاني، المرجع السابق، ص:213/219. 
1- الدكتور/ السيد مصطفي أحمد أبو الخير، المبادئ العامة في القانون الدولي المعاصر، دار إيتراك للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع، القاهرة، 2005، فصل المسئولية الدولية ص: 91/139. 
2 - الدكتور/ السيد مصطفي أحمد أبو الخير، النظام الأساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية، دار ايتراك للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع، القاهرة، 2005م، ص:20و ص: 55. 
منقول
As

----------

